

Introducing Multi-Channel Funnels in Google Analytics - enoptix
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/08/introducing-multi-channel-funnels.html

======
enoptix
I work at an search marketing firm and we've been piloting this with several
of our clients over the last few months. Really awesome stuff here. You get a
deep look into the conversion process across all of your different marketing
channels.

